# Breakfast Supper for Supper



## jw (Aug 20, 2022)

Breakfast for supper (and maybe lunch/supper tomorry). Hamburger patties stuffed with diced jalapenos and colby jack cheese. Grilled, topped with a grilled jalapeno slice, bacon, cheese, egg and more bacon. Topped with Pete's hot sauce, and some avocado on the side for more fat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Aug 20, 2022)

is that sausage or ground beef?


----------



## jw (Aug 20, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> is that sausage or ground beef?


Da Beef


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 20, 2022)

jw said:


> Breakfast for supper (and maybe lunch/supper tomorry). Hamburger patties stuffed with diced jalapenos and colby jack cheese. Grilled, topped with a grilled jalapeno slice, bacon, cheese, egg and more bacon. Topped with Pete's hot sauce, and some avocado on the side for more fat.
> 
> View attachment 9410 View attachment 9411
> View attachment 9412 View attachment 9413


I have truly missed Keto, just getting to smash all the fatty foods, loosing all the carb cravings, and watching the waste melt! I gave it up transitioning to China, as I have found it much more difficult to source the staples and I have less diet options when I travel in China due to the nature of the Chinese diets and my work. Many fat options here but they often get cooked in sweet sauces. I did pull off some sausage stuff mushrooms wrapped in bacon with jalapeños/cream cheese mixture (pellet smoked and then oven broiled).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (Aug 20, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> I have truly missed Keto, just getting to smash all the fatty foods, loosing all the carb cravings, and watching the waste melt! I gave it up transitioning to China, as I have found it much more difficult to source the staples and I have less diet options when I travel in China due to the nature of the Chinese diets and my work. Many fat options here but they often get cooked in sweet sauces. I did pull off some sausage stuff mushrooms wrapped in bacon with jalapeños/cream cheese mixture (pellet smoked and then oven broiled).
> View attachment 9414
> View attachment 9415


Looks scrumptious!


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 20, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> I have found it much more difficult to source the staples and I have less diet options when I travel in China due to the nature of the Chinese diets and my work.


Any Popeye's over there..?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

